

Show/ What do you think of this prototype? (Online Window Shopping) - pmtarantino
http://www.patriciotarantino.com.ar/ws/

======
sfrechtling
Oh wow that is a really cool concept.

My only little concern is that it would work better as an ad network - I think
people would rather just look at companies' websites to find the information,
than going to your website. That would mean exploring adding this to monetize
other peoples' maps.

